# Regumate questions



## Hartley Mare (2 June 2014)

I have just started my Mare on Regumate, supplements didn't touch her, so after chatting to my vet decided to give it a try.

She does seem more settled already, (3 wks on) so I'm hopeful it will do the trick.  She comes into season all year round, but has been really bad this spring, to the point of getting dangerous with her behaviour.  She basically gets PMT for 4 or 5 days before coming into season and is cycling approx 16 days apart.

I was wondering how people use it in general - do you keep your mare on it for a couple of months early in the season or all summer?.  When do you normally start/ stop using it?  When coming off it do you just stop or wean them off it over a week or so?  Do you find that previous behaviour comes back after coming off it etc.

Obviously it's not a cheap option so I'm just trying to work out how best to use it to help the mare best and to be as cost-effective as possible!!!

Thanks for any info!


----------



## webble (2 June 2014)

My mare has been on it now since Jan with great results. She started offon 12ml a day which after a month turned her into a complete donkey so I slowly strted cutting it down. I got 9ml and she turned into a loon again. She seems to have evened out at 10.5ml. My plan is to have a chat with the vets and maybe insert a marble, if that doesnt cure her completely maybe I can then still feed regumate but at a lower dosage (just me thinking out loud now)


----------



## Hartley Mare (3 June 2014)

Could the regumate be combined with a marble, never thought of that one?  Also has anyone tried Intrauterine Plant Oils, that seems to have a good success rate, but I haven't come across anyone with real life experience yet.


----------



## Switchthehorse (3 June 2014)

I have my mare on it all year, she is over 17hh and easily 700kgs so she is on 15mls a day.  I can tell within a couple of days if she has missed a dose no matter what time of year - her behaviour deteriorates and she gets very anxious and has tremendous separation anxiety.

Yes its pricy but on some websites (with a prescription) you can get it about 50% of the cost you would from the vet so thats what I do 

Sometimes i think in the middle of winter i will take her off it, within a week she is unrideable... so she swiftly goes back on it.. will i never learn!?


----------



## webble (3 June 2014)

Hartley Mare said:



			Could the regumate be combined with a marble, never thought of that one?  Also has anyone tried Intrauterine Plant Oils, that seems to have a good success rate, but I haven't come across anyone with real life experience yet.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know to be honest but am going to ask the question of my vet. The cheapest I have found Regumate online is £110/litre so still expensive


----------



## Laafet (3 June 2014)

My friend had her mare's ovaries removed in the end, cheaper in the long run than regumate and she is now fab, bit like gelding a stallion, just a lot more expensive to do! We don't keep geldings entire just because we might want to breed from them so I fully supported her decision even though a lot of other people were horrified that she'd taken her baby making capacity away. Mare is now fantastic to ride and even in her temperament!


----------



## webble (3 June 2014)

Laafet said:



			My friend had her mare's ovaries removed in the end, cheaper in the long run than regumate and she is now fab, bit like gelding a stallion, just a lot more expensive to do! We don't keep geldings entire just because we might want to breed from them so I fully supported her decision even though a lot of other people were horrified that she'd taken her baby making capacity away. Mare is now fantastic to ride and even in her temperament!
		
Click to expand...

Do you know roughly how much that cost? presumably she needed quite a bit of time off after the op?


----------



## Laafet (3 June 2014)

I think it was around £2k may have been less, they do it standing so not too much time off for recovering once the staples are out. She is so much nicer now, she was virtually unrideable off regumate and only a bit better on it.


----------



## AengusOg (3 June 2014)

webble said:



			I dont know to be honest but am going to ask the question of my vet. The cheapest I have found Regumate online is £110/litre so still expensive
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people use porcine regumate. It works as well but is less expensive, or it should be if your vet is playing fair.


----------



## webble (3 June 2014)

AengusOg said:



			Lots of people use porcine regumate. It works as well but is less expensive, or it should be if your vet is playing fair.
		
Click to expand...

Vets cant legally prescribe porcine regumate for horses anymore, they have to prescribe the equine version if something if that is available and will do the job


----------



## Erin (3 June 2014)

There are also Improvac injections now https://www.zoetis.com.au/products/352/equityreg-oestrus-control-vaccine.aspx


----------



## loopylucifer (4 June 2014)

mine had now been inseminated with Peanut oil first time mid summer last year and for the first time this year. so far as work on first insemination each time. she gets very difficult on coming into season and very distracted once in season. Its far cheaper than regumate. only down side I have found is you need to wait on them coming into season to do it. it last 100 days approximately. once out of season my mare is lovely all the time and not at all difficult.


----------

